# Echolot: Lowrance oder Eagle ???



## michel66 (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte mir für Norwegen ein neues Echolot zulegen (portable) und stehe nun vor dem Problem der Entscheidung.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung  helfen würdet.
Ich habe folgende Geräte ins Visier genommen - eines dieser 3 sollte es sein, welches?

Wo sind da überhaupt die Unterschiede?

- Lowrance X-136 DF
- Lowrance X-126 DF
- Eagle Seafinder 480 DF

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Michael #h


----------



## Jirko (29. Februar 2004)

hallo michel #h

hier findest du einen sehr guten vergleich der beiden lowrance doppelfrequenzer. da beide relativ neu auf dem markt sind, können dir sicherlich wenige etwas zum praktischen einsatz sagen. kontaktiere einfach mal unseren holger vom top-shop, welcher beide lowrancelote schon in seinem verkaufsbestand hat. er wird dir sicherlich das eine oder andere zu beiden geräten umschreiben können und dir vielleicht auch schon die kaufentscheidung abnehmen  #h


----------



## Albatros (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo Michel#h

feine Geräte hast Du Dir in die engere Wahl genommen, alle drei bestens norgetauglich. Der Unterschied zwischen dem X-126DF und dem X - 136DF ist das das 126er etwas weniger Sendeleistung hat.  Sonst sind beide Geräte absolut identisch Das Eagle ist soweit baugleich mit den oberen aber nochmals 50€ günstiger wie das X-126DF, daher würde ich mich zwischen diesen dreien wahrscheinlich für das Eagle entscheiden. Wenn ich aber die freie Wahl hätte, würde ich vermutlich zu dem Vorgängermodell das X-85 greifen, das kostet heute nur noch die Hälfte und war vor einigen Jahren das Non Plus Ultra in Norge. Falls du noch beabsichtigst, Dir für Norge ein GPS zuzulegen, dann denke mal über dieses 

Echolot nach. Ist ein Auslaufmodell und hat letztes Jahr bei etwa 900€ gelegen. Außerdem hat das Gerät auch noch eine Funktion als Kartenplotter und vielleicht kannst Du diese ja auch nutzen.


----------



## Carp Dav (28. März 2004)

*AW: Echolot: Lowrance oder Eagle ???*

Hallo Michel 66

Stehe auch gerade vor der Entscheidung zwischen dem Eagle Seafinder 480 DF und dem Lowrance X126 DF. 
Der Lowrance X136 DF ist mir persönlich zu teuer.
Vom 2.04.04 bis 04.04.04 ist eine Angelmesse in Stuttgart und am 02.04.04 und 03.04.04 hat Stollenwerk  (www.fachversand-Stollenwerk.de) eine Hausmesse.
Angelsport Stollenwerk ist in Plochingen bei Stuttgart.
Dort möchte ich mich beraten lassen und mir eins dieser zwei Geräte zulegen.

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Echolot: Lowrance oder Eagle ???*

guten Morgen,

wer hat denn Erfahrung mit dem FISH MARK 480 von Eagle ?  Ist zwar nicht gerade für ganz tiefe Wasser aber doch günstiger zu bekommen

Gruß Toni


----------

